# Juste joinde



## snaggletooth (Dec 24, 2013)

I hoppe to meete niew an olde frends heare....


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to the dark side, snaggs. This is everything SA says that SA isn't....
with many of the same people.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sup Snaggs?!?!

Welcome dood.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

snaggletooth said:


> I hoppe to meete niew an olde frends heare....


Aaaaaaaand- he's on my ignore list...


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

snaggletooth said:


> I hoppe to meete niew an olde frends heare....


Walcombe! Thiese siit cud uuse a leetle levitee!


----------



## fred1diver (Aug 17, 2013)

welcome aboard, where are you from 
your name is a great song as well


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I sense a disturbance in the force


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

capttb said:


> I sense a disturbance in the force


Bump.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Ah, this was just a result of Clean trash-talking SN over on SA...again. I and a few others assured him that SN was just as good a forum as SA - just different. It piqued some interest.


----------



## snaggletooth (Dec 24, 2013)

smackdaddy said:


> Ah, this was just a result of Clean trash-talking SN over on SA...again. I and a few others assured him that SN was just as good a forum as SA - just different. It piqued some interest.


Siure juste curriusse abote whats oute heare.


----------



## snaggletooth (Dec 24, 2013)

Fstbttms said:


> Aaaaaaaand- he's on my ignore list...


why ist that? I dointe remeber anney troubelle with you.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

snaggletooth said:


> Siure juste curriusse abote whats oute heare.


It's a place where you can get away with cussing only if you use SnaggSpell®. But I never mind my kids looking over my shoulder when I'm posting. So it's all good.


----------



## snaggletooth (Dec 24, 2013)

Thankes Smacke!


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

snaggletooth said:


> Siure juste curriusse abote whats oute heare.


The typical thread here? Well, just imagine Pajama Boy decides to take up fantasy sailing, and wants to discuss with sock puppets and undisclosed commercial interests:

...which ASA courses to take...
...how many people will be going to the boat show...
...which flimsy boat-show boat would be best for circumnavigating with no prior experience...
...which Carribbean Charter company is best...; and
...what expensive and unnecessary gear would be best for picnic sailing!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome, Snaggletooth.

I have always enjoyed your spelling.

Time for an avatar, don't you think?


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

So it's not Esperanto, just spelling ?


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I got you snaggie... perfect avatar for you. I'd offer you a welcome, but Smack told me I'm done  Since this is sailnut, I'm supposed to have my feelings hurt.


----------



## A. Mann (Feb 14, 2014)

Who is Snaggy?


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

All right Snags, here is a chance for you to tell us about yourself...but be aware a few of the guys from SA might be reading this....:grin

In all honesty, I am a member of SA, and have read the thread on who is ol' Snaggers, there seemed to be a lot of conjecture, but more myth and legend than actual facts..seemingly self perpetuating almost among the Anarchists.:devil


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

It's just like SA here, except most of us own a boat. Those that don't tend not to brag about all the stuff they break on others peoples boats and don't leave a mess on the toilet seat.

You are simply gonna love it, no broken beer bottles and Burger King wrappers in the parking lot on Wednesday night.

Welcome!

<insert huge smiley face here>


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Some of us don't do the whole sockpuppet thing... on SA or here.
As far as I'm concerned Snaggy has always been Snaggy. Autocorrect be damned, he still gets his point across.
Welcome to Sailnut snaggy!


----------

